# Characters That Take no Shit.



## Judge Spear (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't watch movies or TV anymore (not just because nuffin iz on enymoar, but I just suck at keeping up on stuff and don't know what's out there to watch). 
Been watching a lot of Law and Order: Special Victims Unit.

Elliot Stabler... Man doesn't take crap from anyone. He's like a brick to even the craftiest criminals in the interrogation room. He does raise his voice to intimidate sometimes, but usually he's just a wicked smartass with a well deserved tough guy attitude. But he sympathizes with child victims and makes their perps REALLY pay for the crime because he himself has a large family that he cares for.

There may be some others so I want yours. The only thing I want are realistic characters. I'm sure we can name Spiderman, Hulk, or Big Core, but try to keep the _character_ in the realm of realism. Cops/mafioso/vigilantes/scientists/House. Those kinds of people. 
For some leniency, if they come from a fantasy environment, example, Sam Flynn from Tron 2, that's fine, but not Rinzler since he's not human. Basically, the character must have *achievable* human strength and skill. No cartoon characters period.

Name as many as you want. But explain yourself. You're being graded on this.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 30, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Law and Order


_
3.)Chuck Norris is currently suing NBC, claiming Law and Order are trademarked names for his left and right legs._


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 30, 2012)

Duh


----------



## Fernin (Dec 30, 2012)

@dinosaurdammit 

I fucking love you. Seriously. Burt has been my hero since I was a little kid. <3

Anyways, I don't watch much TV these days, but David Rossi and well, pretty much the entire cast of Criminal Minds.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Marion Cobretti, aka Cobra*:






He's so badass, he doesn't let a lack of a proper pizza-cutting wheel get in the way of having a smaller slice of pizza.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 1, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> *Marion Cobretti, aka Cobra*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fucking love Reagan Era Action Movies. 

Guns, tits, explosions.


----------



## Conker (Jan 1, 2013)

Too lazy to go find a picture of Snake Pliskon, but my vote is him.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 1, 2013)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


>




oh my i need to go clean my self up. This guy, clint eastwood, gives me a lady boner. For reals. The good the bad and the ugly? My softcore porn


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 1, 2013)

Fucking Clint Eastwood is boss beyond compare. Everything he plays is awesome.


----------

